# Black Market Bottle Cages



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Now that I am the proud owner of a new 585 frame (soon to be my new ride) I wanted to get the matching Look carbon bottle cages. I found out from my dealer that they can not be imported into the USA. Not sure why we can get frames, seatposts, stems, etc, etc but not bottle cages but apparetnly that is the way it is. Perhaps it is a plot by the french to keep american riders dehydrated. Any idea how I could get a set? Can't I find somewhere to order online from overseas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=93&idproduct=6448


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That would price them at around $80 right? I would just spend the extra few bucks and get Campy at that price. Or, get something half that price with no label.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

spookyload said:


> That would price them at around $80 right? I would just spend the extra few bucks and get Campy at that price. Or, get something half that price with no label.


More like $57 - I believe the currency listed (€49.00) is Euros, not GBP. That's not a bad price for a high zoot carbon cage of any make - having the LOOK label on it on a LOOK frame would be total sylin'!


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

windcheater said:


> Now that I am the proud owner of a new 585 frame (soon to be my new ride) I wanted to get the matching Look carbon bottle cages. I found out from my dealer that they can not be imported into the USA. Not sure why we can get frames, seatposts, stems, etc, etc but not bottle cages but apparetnly that is the way it is. Perhaps it is a plot by the french to keep american riders dehydrated. Any idea how I could get a set? Can't I find somewhere to order online from overseas? Thanks in advance.


we have them here in canada
www.labicicletta.com has lots of them


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

BugMan said:


> More like $57 - I believe the currency listed (€49.00) is Euros, not GBP. That's not a bad price for a high zoot carbon cage of any make - having the LOOK label on it on a LOOK frame would be total sylin'!


My bad, I thought it was listed in GBP. The ones at Labiciciletta are the old model of the cage. Not the same.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Cages*

The cages are available in the US. Veltec has them in stock. Tell your LBS to call them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

windcheater said:


> Now that I am the proud owner of a new 585 frame (soon to be my new ride) I wanted to get the matching Look carbon bottle cages. I found out from my dealer that they can not be imported into the USA. Not sure why we can get frames, seatposts, stems, etc, etc but not bottle cages but apparetnly that is the way it is. Perhaps it is a plot by the french to keep american riders dehydrated. Any idea how I could get a set? Can't I find somewhere to order online from overseas? Thanks in advance.


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-carbon-wat...198560727QQcategoryZ62132QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

